# Holla from Mr W33BAM



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

My good lady W33BAM convinced me to join the forum as she said it is a good place to be for banter and training discussion.

I currrently live in Aberdeenshire and train at Results gym which is owned by Graham Park.

I recognise a few of the guys and girls on here from the NABBA comps. I took a year out last year to grow a bit more to compete in the Mr Class 4 (short ar5e!! :lol: )

I was not going to compete this year either but after some soul searching and a heap of encouragement from Lou and some close friends I started the diet 2 weeks ago (7 weeks late) so have it all to do over the next 10 weeks!!!!!!!!

Anyway thats enough from me just now.

You will no doubt hear a lot more from me in the future.

Johnny


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome mate:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oy oy,welcome to the board mate,you'll like the banter here,good to see you joined up.

Also thanks for the call mate,appreciate it and really means a lot


----------



## Goff (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Board... She is a good girl, she's a little pistol though

I will start you off with some reps then


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcone m8, and good luck with the comp..


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

hello johnny...erm wheres wee bams pic with the t-shirt on her back???? she said youde get it sorted out for her.

this is where you will find me when im not on RG

xxxxxxx


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome mate :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Welcome mate, good to see you here, and yet another addition to the Scottish contingent, we are slowly taking over muhahahahaha


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

Cheers guys.

This has the potential to be a wicked party!!!!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

JohnnyR said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> This has the potential to be a wicked party!!!!


well dont think you are gonna spend all your time on here...youve got commitments on RG...and wheres the pics?


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

avril said:


> well dont think you are gonna spend all your time on here...youve got commitments on RG...and wheres the pics?


Lou is uploading the pictures just now so no doubt she will have them up in a few minutes. I have just done 4 rounds of posing and am sitting here with sweat running offf my brow.....


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> oy oy,welcome to the board mate,you'll like the banter here,good to see you joined up.
> 
> Also thanks for the call mate,appreciate it and really means a lot


It was nice to catch up with you today bro, take care and we will catch up soon.


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> Welcome mate, good to see you here, and yet another addition to the Scottish contingent, we are slowly taking over muhahahahaha


If we are taking over would you be Dr Evil and I can be mini me.................PLEASE! :tongue:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

avril said:


> hello johnny...erm wheres wee bams pic with the t-shirt on her back???? she said youde get it sorted out for her.
> 
> xxxxxxx


You mean a pic of this bad ass MAHOOOSIVE UNIT........!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

*WOO HOO!!!!!!!!*

*
*

*
HELLAWTHERE!!!!!!!!*

*
*

*
**Bout time you brought you erse on here too * :thumb: :thumb *:* :thumb:

*
*

*
Now... where were we....? Oh aye.... Uk-M complete domination by the Scots..... * 

*
*


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Ahahahahahahahaaa!!! It'll be aww ocht aye the noo 'n ye ken fit like's afore ye know it!!!

Oh and welcome to UK~M Mr BAM!!!!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

OH. AND. WAIT. A. FRICKIN. MINUTE.....!

When did the 'lets all have a poody cat for your avatar' club start??

And where's MY invite???

Hmmmph, I'm away to complain to a mod, or start a poll or sommat.... after I've destroyed the place with my lego and dolls house.... clearly!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> OH. AND. WAIT. A. FRICKIN. MINUTE.....!
> 
> When did the 'lets all have a poody cat for your avatar' club start??
> 
> ...


hang on, hang on... lol


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello Johnny!


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome to UK-M chick! :thumb:

Im a half breed scot....does that count for the domination??? Do I get a half point?? :laugh:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome JOCK:laugh:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Greetings J.

Least Now u can see the Pish Lou Posts on here (joke Lou)

Its great on here but Lou and Zara do Lower the Tone 

Brad


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Bradz said:


> Its great on here but Lou and Zara do Lower the Tone


Zara, are we takin this lightweights p!sh????

Bradderz, you're pan breed when I see you on monday!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

thems fightin words bradz,intae them!!!!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

weeman said:


> thems fightin words bradz,intae them!!!!


Pah! I'd fold him up like an accordian!! :lol: :lol:

I just had him and J under serious pressure in the studio at the gym running through compulsaries! He's a lightweight!!! Breathing oot his erse he was! And his boaby shaft nearly popped oot a few times!! Well planned that was Bradderz!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Bradz said:


> Greetings J.
> 
> Least Now u can see the Pish Lou Posts on here (joke Lou)
> 
> ...


Hell yeah we do.... and proud of it we are too :cool2: 



W33BAM said:


> Zara, are we takin this lightweights p!sh????
> 
> Bradderz, you're pan breed when I see you on monday!!! :lol: :lol:


Dont hurt him, he's only little....... :lol:


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

W33BAM said:


> Pah! I'd fold him up like an accordian!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I just had him and J under serious pressure in the studio at the gym running through compulsaries! He's a lightweight!!! Breathing oot his erse he was! And his boaby shaft nearly popped oot a few times!! Well planned that was Bradderz!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Forgot how hard the posing was. Need to get practice in or I will need gas and air on stage.

Its ok Bradley I will sort her out for you!!! :tongue:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

JohnnyR said:


> Its ok Bradley I will sort her out for you!!! :tongue:


Bring it on Reidy!! You'll get dragged aboot like a ragdoll tae!

You're no too big fir a slap y'kno!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

W33BAM said:


> Bring it on Reidy!! You'll get dragged aboot like a ragdoll tae!
> 
> You're no too big fir a slap y'kno!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I will get the big dog to chew your hair off AGAIN......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

JohnnyR said:


> I will get the big dog to chew your hair off AGAIN......... :lol: :lol:


Why you little........!!!

Right thats it, GET BACK IN THE KITCHEN YOU B1TCH! And mind you have the bathroom to clean!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

lol at u cooonts.

Jokes aside Posing is Harder than i ever thought, LOADS of Practice ahead (i.e 5 mins in the bedroom lol)


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

Bradz said:


> lol at u cooonts.
> 
> Jokes aside Posing is Harder than i ever thought, LOADS of Practice ahead (i.e 5 mins in the bedroom lol)


It will all come together with a bit of practice bro. We will go over the compulsaries a couple of times a week and will have you moving like a ballerina in no time. :thumb:


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

W33BAM said:


> Why you little........!!!
> 
> Right thats it, GET BACK IN THE KITCHEN YOU B1TCH! And mind you have the bathroom to clean!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I suppose its better than picking up dog sh1t in the garden....... :angry: :angry:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Im like a kid at Xmas waiting on the pics lol Slap lou and tell her im waiting


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

Bradz said:


> Im like a kid at Xmas waiting on the pics lol Slap lou and tell her im waiting


Will you be in town tomorrow morning and Lou will burn them onto a disk as the email will be a hell of a size? She is busy discussing the Netherlands, clogs, tulips and ****!!!!!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Bradz said:


> Im like a kid at Xmas waiting on the pics lol Slap lou and tell her im waiting


Wind yer fcukin neck in Bradderz! I am uploading as we speak!

I'm gonna save onto a disc and give to you tomorrow cause yahoo is slower than a week in Barlinnie!!


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Coolio, could u send me just 1or 2 of my best ones (if there is best ones pmsl) as i WONT sleep without seing them hahahahahaha


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

dawse said:


> Welcome to UK-M chick! :thumb:
> 
> Im a half breed scot....does that count for the domination??? Do I get a half point?? :laugh:


You will at least get half a point. Depends how good you look in a kilt!! :laugh::laugh:



iron head case said:


> Welcome JOCK:laugh:


Cheers heed case! :laugh:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Bradz said:


> Coolio, could u send me just 1or 2 of my best ones (if there is best ones pmsl) as i WONT sleep without seing them hahahahahaha


I'm on it petal! It's just yahoo is taking FOREVER! I will def send tonight though... gimme 5 mins.... xx


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Cool, ill go look and shake my but in the mirror, ill try to keep my snake (worm) in my boxers this time.


----------



## chris2877 (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome to the board mate hope you are well?


----------



## warmy18 (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome and njoy


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Welcome to the board mate hope you are well?


Cheers Paul. All is well bud. How are things with you?


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

chris2877 said:


> Welcome





warmy18 said:


> Welcome and njoy


Cheers guys. It's good to be here.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome Mr W33BAM

xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome Johnny.... I saw this thread prior and didnt stop in because I just thought it was a duplicate of your missus welcome thread. Great to have you here


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Welcome to the board!


----------

